# Comment acheter des actions Apple ?



## Fanoo (10 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

utilisateur et fan de Mac depuis que le Mac existe, je voudrais bien soutenir la société Apple en achetant des actions Apple.
On me dira que j'aurais du le faire depuis longtemps (quand l'action, non divisée par 2 était encore à 13$...) mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne jamais le faire...

Le keynote d'hier m'a convaincu : j'admire profondément Steve Jobs, je crois beaucoup à l'avenir de cette société, je passe 1/3 de mes journées sur un Mac, ... c'est décidé, je me lance...

mais au fait : comment fait-on pour acheter des actions Apple ???
je n'y connais rien en bourse. Je ne cherche pas à boursicoter, je veux acheter pour 5 ou 10 ans. Et je ne veux pas me prendre la tête avec des paperasses et rétribuer 50 intermédiaires...

vous avez un conseil ?

merci d'avance...


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2007)

J'pense qu'en passant par le site de ta banque tu peux le faire.
Maintenant j'ai jamais fait ça non plus.
Ptetre aussi qu'une fois l'efervescence du keynote passait le titre va un peu baisser.


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Plusieurs courtiers en ligne le permettent, la banque Cortal par exemple (fait).


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2007)

Pour acheter une action c'est simple
il faut passer par un intermediaire
( banques , courtiers , sites divers)

Faire attention aux frais et aux vrais faux "intermediaires pas chers" pas forcement " si pas chers que ca"

Frais qui peuvent prendre des aspects divers et &#234;tre tr&#232;s variables d'un interm&#233;diaire &#224; l'autre
(frais d'ouverture de dossier /compte , commissions, frais de garde etc etc)


----------



## Fanoo (11 Janvier 2007)

OK, merci de vos réponses. Je vais le faire.

chacun d'entre vous, avez-vous un intermédiaire à me recommander ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2007)

pas de pub ( voir charte forum)

sinon il existe  des comparateurs de ce genre de service sur le web

( ne pas perdre de vue que certains comparateurs comparent parfois des services auxquels ils sont...liés  )


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui, j'ai fait de la pub sans faire attention, desole. Disons aussi que si tu veux soulager des impots, tu peux te creer un compte assurance vie dans lequel tu fais ce que tu veux : l'important c'est de ne pas recuperer tes benefices pendant huit ans et tu ne seras pas imposable dessus apres ca.

L'ouverture de ce genre de compte prend 3 a 5% de la mise initiale, mais bien sur au bout d'1-2 ans tu commences a y gagner. Prevois que l'achat sur d'autres places coute en devise, et finalement c'est pas plus mal pour ca l'euro et Euronext


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas de pub ( voir charte forum)



Nul besoin d'&#234;tre plus royaliste que le roi. Nous n'en sommes pas &#224; interdire la citation de marques sur le forum, surtout quand cela est fait de mani&#232;re honn&#234;te et transparente, et c'est le cas ici. 

La publicit&#233; cach&#233;e est assez vite d&#233;masqu&#233;e. Rassurez-vous.

Par contre, je tiens signaler que ce sujet tend &#224; d&#233;passer le cadre de R&#233;agissez.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2007)

Faudra songer à ouvrir une section conseils en investissement , placements , plan retraite et assurance vie  

Pour l'achat d'actions ponctuel,  au coup par coup, une fois de temps en temps , beaucoup d'intermédiaires offrent des services similaires à cout assez équivalents.

Par contre coté vente-achat intensif d'actions ( ou autre produits) sous une forme plus proche du boursicotage , il faut faire très attention à tous les détails 
Les couts et conditions pouvant varier allégrement.
Le choix dépend en partie de son profil , du type de stratégie envisagé.

Quant aux autres types de placements , là il faut être très prudent et bien analyser avant de plonger.
Quasi tous  les représentants de produits vous diront que leur produit est le placement idéal, sûr et rentable.
Pas forcément vrai.
Là , il est indispensable de comparer , analyser et de choisir en fonctions de ses objectifs, ses vrais besoins et ses moyens.


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Moi, je reagis : tu veux soutenir Apple ? T'as bien raison ! Investis dans un Mac Pro bourre de RAM avec CD 30", et n'oublie pas de devaliser l'iTMS a chaque fin de mois   

_Oh aller, on peut bien rigoler un coup... _


----------



## Fanoo (11 Janvier 2007)

j'ai lu vos réactions et je vous en remercie.

pour rester dans le cadre du forum "Réagissez", je précise que ce n'est QUE l'action Apple qui m'interesse.
je n'attends pas de réponses à des questions générales sur "investir en bourse", "où placer ma grosse fortune", etc..., il y a d'autres forums que ceux de MacGé pour ça...  ;-)

en revanche, je me demandais si d'autres Mac-fans avaient acheté des actions Apple, et comment on peut faire, le plus simplement du monde, sans prise de tête avec tous ces sites de bourse et ces portefeuilles d'actions d'autres sociétés qui ne m'interessent pas. Je ne veux que Apple...

d'ailleurs, à force d'y penser, je trouve que Steve JOBS devrait faire une petite iApp pour acheter des actions Apple en 'one-click'... ;-)


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est bête à dire, mais en as-tu parlé à ton banquier ? Je suis sûr qu'il a plein de solutions pour toi, même si tu ne penses pas boursicoter : un placement de père de famille, en actions, sur le long terme.


----------



## manustyle (11 Janvier 2007)

Est-ce encore valable de prendre des actions APPL aujourd'hui, vu qu'elles sont au plus haut ? Ca va encore monter ?

merci


----------



## Fanoo (11 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est bête à dire, mais en as-tu parlé à ton banquier ? Je suis sûr qu'il a plein de solutions pour toi, même si tu ne penses pas boursicoter : un placement de père de famille, en actions, sur le long terme.



Oui, tu as raison, finalement, c'est ce que je vais faire.
merci à tous pour vos remarques et conseils.


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Janvier 2007)

Pour acheter des actions, le plus simple est de passer par ta banque...

Quelques précisions à savoir:
- chaque année, tu a des frais (modiques): la "ligne de compte"

- chaque année, tu peut recevoir des sous d'apple (ce n'est pas obligatoire) sous forme de dividende ou de coupon (ça ne va pas chercher loin)

- comme apple n'est pas coté à Paris mais NY, tu as des frais supplémentaires à l'achat et à la vente, mais comme tu envisage de conserver longtemps tes actions (sage, très sage décision: j'ai gardé les miennes... 10 ans... vendues hier...)
cela ne pose pas problème

- autre avantage pour toi: tu paye tes actions en dollars, et un euro= 1,3 dollar, donc cela te fait une reduc de 30 % vu le change... coool non ? (mais attention,à la revente si dans le futur 1 euro = 2 dollar, ce sera a ton détriment, mais si par hasard c'est le contraire... double jackpot!)

- comme tu fais un achat sur le NYSE (bourse de NY), tu devra peut être acheter (et vendre) tes actions par groupe (vois avec ton banquier). On te vend un paquet de 10, 50, 100 actions... que tu dois revendre en bloc.

- Tes gains sont imposables (ben oui, on est en France!) à hauteur de 26 % si tu dépasse un plafond annuel (donc parfois une revente en deux ou trois ans est bien calculée - voir avec le banquier), tes pertes deductibles de ton revenu imposable

- dernier détail: tu ne peut pas acheter des actions apple dans le cadre d'un PEA.

Bonne chance et bien venu au pays du grand Kapital (risque):love:


----------



## Fanoo (11 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour cette réponse parfaite !

encore un conseil :
j'ai vécu aux USA pendant 1 an, j'ai toujours un compte courant là-bas. Aurais-je interet à faire mon achat d'actions Apple là-bas ?


----------



## DrFatalis (12 Janvier 2007)

A moins d'être un (relativement) gros investisseur, l'achat via le compte US pourrait seulement servir à économiser quelques frais.
Toutefois, il faudrait conserver ce compte des années (et je suppose qu'il y a aussi des frais annuels qui anneleront le maigre bénéfice d'un achat en direct)
. Dans cette optique, ce n'est peut être pas à privilégier... a moins d'avoir par ailleurs l'usage de ce compte .


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

Des actions Apple !  Et pourquoi pas Eurotunnel, pendant que vous y êtes ! 

Investissez dans du Microsoft, c'est nettement plus porteur...


----------



## spleen (13 Janvier 2007)

Disons que le moment n'est peut être pas idéal, l'action Apple ayant pris 10% suite à l'annonce de l'Iphone.
Il faut surveiller de très près le cours et plutôt acheter à la baisse qu'à la hausse  
Peut être attendre le prochain scandale des stocks options de S Jobs ??


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Peut &#234;tre attendre le prochain scandale des stocks options de S Jobs ??



pourquoi le prochain ? 
la SEC, non satisfaite du rapport interne Apple- Al Gore, a officiellement lanc&#233; une enqu&#234;te hier

( et le cours a baiss&#233


----------



## AroundTheWorld (14 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> pourquoi le prochain ?
> la SEC, non satisfaite du rapport interne Apple- Al Gore, a officiellement lanc&#233; une enqu&#234;te hier
> 
> ( et le cours a baiss&#233



Ce qui veut dire que nous n'aurons pas encore le resultat final de cette histoire avant les r&#233;sultats tr&#232;s prometeur du dernier trimeste  d'Apple, ce  mercredi , je pense donc que c'est le bon moment d'acheter avant les resultat de cette enqu&#234;te et de revendre ensuite la semaine prochaine l'action montante suite chiffre d'affaire en hause ce ce trimestre  ?


----------



## spleen (14 Janvier 2007)

Houlà.....
Y en a qui sont joueurs !!!  
Mais c'est bien. C'est comme ça qu'on devient riche...


----------



## Cricri (15 Janvier 2007)

Pour pouvoir trader de temps en temsp (ou plus)
E*TRADE (un grand classsique qui a fait ses preuves)
http://fr.etrade.com:80/
INTERACTIVE BROCKERS (le plus de choix et les meilleurs tarifs)
http://www.interactivebrokers.ca/fra/main.php?red=1


Si tu veux juste acheter tes actions et les oublier pendant 5 ou 10 ans (mais c'est pas toujours aussi simple)
http://www.fortuneo.fr/bourse-finance/


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Des actions Apple !  Et pourquoi pas Eurotunnel, pendant que vous y êtes !
> 
> Investissez dans du Microsoft, c'est nettement plus porteur...



Ahhhh non pas eurotunnel sauf si tu veux devenir actionnaire majoritaire en achetant 1000 actions à 0,44......


----------



## spleen (16 Janvier 2007)

J'ai toujours personnellement considéré (sans doute à tort) que les seuls vrais bénéficiaires de la Bourse sont ceux qui ont LA bonne information au bon moment (sans pour autant tomber dans le délit d'initiés) et ceux qui peuvent investir et risquer des sommes très importantes.
Et c'est marrant, mais ce sont souvent les mêmes !!!   je pense notamment à quelques dirigeants d'entreprises pas totalement démunis  
Les autres ont le droit de regarder , de ramasser quelques miettes en s'imaginant pouvoir toucher du doigt le coeur du système.
Je sais, c'est HS... :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> J'ai toujours personnellement consid&#233;r&#233; (sans doute &#224; tort) que les seuls vrais b&#233;n&#233;ficiaires de la Bourse sont ceux qui ont LA bonne information au bon moment (sans pour autant tomber dans le d&#233;lit d'initi&#233;s) et ceux qui peuvent investir et risquer des sommes tr&#232;s importantes.
> Et c'est marrant, mais ce sont souvent les m&#234;mes !!!   je pense notamment &#224; quelques dirigeants d'entreprises pas totalement d&#233;munis
> Les autres ont le droit de regarder , de ramasser quelques miettes en s'imaginant pouvoir toucher du doigt le coeur du syst&#232;me.
> Je sais, c'est HS... :rose:


ca d&#233;pend de ce qu'on priviligie du concept bourse
Sur le long terme:Comme lieu d'&#233;change , c'est un moyen de lever des fonds et/ou placer de l'argent ( un parmi d'autres)
Sur le court terme,aspect sp&#233;culation, les informations ( et /ou analyse de celles -ci)  sont un &#233;l&#233;ment de d&#233;cision clef ( mais pas le seul)
C'est d'ailleurs aussi une cause de " fracture" entre les inform&#233;s et les non inform&#233;s.
Et certaines strat&#233;gies sp&#233;culatrices sont une preuve de l'importance de ce produit rare ( et marchand) : l'info.
Que celle ci soit exacte ou...fausse 
( ne pas n&#233;gliger les strat&#233;gies es "rumeurs" , parties de billard &#224; 3 bandes et autres ricochets complexes ,voir par exemple le cas r&#233;cent Suez Pinault)


----------



## Abalam (9 Février 2007)

Moi personnelement je conseillerai de passer par ta banque. Pourquoi? Car c'est plus sur qu'une entreprise de gestion qui gere moins de capital qu'une grosse banque et est donc plus suceptible a faillite. Ensuite, je ne te conseille pas d'acheter que de l'AAPL (nom de code de l'action apple sur le marche americain) car les problemes de Steve (stock-option Apple puis maintenant Pixar) peuvent porter atteinte au titre. D'ailleurs pour un placement long-terme sans interaction investir dans des SICAV (fond communs de placement qui regroupe plein d'actions differentes gerees par une entreprise specialisee) est surement plus interessant surtout que la bourse monte et monte mais "les performances passees ne presages pas des performances a venir".

Gerer un portefeuil de facon emotif c'est maal, c'est un facteur de risque et ca obscurci le jugement. 



Mais si tu tiens tout de meme a faire cela, ce que je comprends, dans ce cas *passe par ta banque*. Si tu explique bien la chose a ton banquier, il sera comprehensif mais si tu ne veux pas investir dans autre chose, fait le lui comprendre ou il essaiera de te refourger des SICAV dont la banque s'occupe ...


----------



## Fanoo (9 Février 2007)

Abalam a dit:


> Moi personnelement je conseillerai de passer par ta banque. Pourquoi? Car c'est plus sur qu'une entreprise de gestion qui gere moins de capital qu'une grosse banque et est donc plus suceptible a faillite.



je pense passer par "FORTUNEO" (désolé pour la pub). quelqu'un les connait ?
je ne comprends pas quand tu dis qu'une entreprise de gestion peut faire faillite et me mettre en épril : mes actions valent ce qu'elles valent à la Bourse US. peu importe si l'entreprise de gestion fait faillite ?!



Abalam a dit:


> Si tu explique bien la chose a ton banquier, il sera comprehensif mais si tu ne veux pas investir dans autre chose, fait le lui comprendre ou il essaiera de te refourger des SICAV dont la banque s'occupe ...



Je ne comprends en quoi mon banquier aurait son mot a dire sur mes choix d'investissements ? je ne lui demande que de passer un ordre pour moi, pas de dire OK ou NON à ma décision...
je me trompe ?


----------



## Abalam (9 Février 2007)

Pour ce qui est du banquier il n'a pas son mot a dire (tu passe les ordres par courrier ou sur le net) donc tu t'en tappe mais il peut faire de la pub ^^

Pour ce qui est de Fortuneo, j'ai le portefeuil "valeur etrangere" chez eux (mon PEA se situe dans ma banque). Ca se passe tres bien (d'ailleurs je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils m'aient facture les achats au US mais je pense qu'ils ont du les inclure dans les frais de change et pas les noter en frais de courtage a part entiere). Service tres competent, frais de gestion et de courtage normaux bref c'est pas mal.
Pour ce qui es d'une entreprise de gestion (comme Fortuneo), tu lui passe de l'argent et elle s'occupe d'acheter des actions cependant si elle fait faillite, la loi l'obligerai d'abord a rembourser les entreprises avant de rembourser les particuliers donc au final il risque de ne pas rester grand chose de ton compte...

*Firstly, the costs of the liquidation are met out of the company's remaining assets
Secondly, the preferred creditors under applicable law are paid
Thirdly, in many legal systems, the claims of the holders of a floating charge will be paid; other claims may also fit into this layer[13]
Fourthly, if there is anything left, the unsecured creditors are paid out pari passu in accordance with their claims. In many jurisdictions, a portion of the assets which would otherwise be caught by a floating charge are reserved for the unsecured creditors.[14]
In the very rare instances where the unsecured creditors are repaid in full, any surplus assets are distributed between the members in accordance with their entitlements.*


----------



## Fanoo (9 Février 2007)

Abalam a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du banquier il n'a pas son mot a dire (tu passe les ordres par courrier ou sur le net) donc tu t'en tappe mais il peut faire de la pub ^^



désolé, je dois être un gros lourd, mais je n'ai pas compris à quoi tu fais allusion sur "faire de la pub" ?



Abalam a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de Fortuneo, j'ai le portefeuil "valeur etrangere" chez eux (mon PEA se situe dans ma banque). Ca se passe tres bien (d'ailleurs je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils m'aient facture les achats au US mais je pense qu'ils ont du les inclure dans les frais de change et pas les noter en frais de courtage a part entiere). Service tres competent, frais de gestion et de courtage normaux bref c'est pas mal.



cela me convainc de m'inscrire chez eux, comme toi...


----------



## Abalam (10 Février 2007)

Par exemple l'autre jour mon banquier m'a apple car j'avais des sous sur mon PEA non investi dans des actions pour me faire de la pub pour une SICAV geree par la banque. Genre en sortant les statistiques de l'action, en ventant que c'est un bon nvestissement, etc. Mais on je l'ai envoye boule car elle etait pas si bien sa SICAV ^^


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Février 2007)

Abalam a dit:


> Par exemple l'autre jour mon banquier m'a apple car j'avais des sous sur mon PEA non investi dans des actions pour me faire de la pub pour une SICAV geree par la banque. Genre en sortant les statistiques de l'action, en ventant que c'est un bon nvestissement, etc. Mais on je l'ai envoye boule car elle etait pas si bien sa SICAV ^^


 
C'est le CA? avec atout vert ?


----------



## Abalam (11 Février 2007)

Nan LCL avec DRAKKAR ^^


----------



## Nicofieu (30 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Des actions Apple !  Et pourquoi pas Eurotunnel, pendant que vous y êtes !
> 
> Investissez dans du Microsoft, c'est nettement plus porteur...



Aujourd'hui ce post prend tout son sens

Apple + 40% par rapport à janvier
Eurotunnel +90% par rapport à janvier

J'ai quelques Apple depuis 3 mois et je suis bien content, ca reste aujourd'hui une valeur à l'achat


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Aujourd'hui ce post prend tout son sens
> 
> Apple + 40% par rapport à janvier
> Eurotunnel +90% par rapport à janvier
> ...



Oui et aussi :

Valeur(eurotunnel) = Valeur(apple) / 100


----------



## antoine2405 (28 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je ne suis pas sur que se soit bien ma bonne catégorie pour parler de cela mais bon a vous de me faire des remarque en plus de mon orthographe( je suis dyslexique)

Bref je voulais savoir si certaine personne s'interessé a l'action en bourse d'apple??


Et si vue que l'iphone sort demain, il serait bon d'acheter des action aujourd'hui?

Qu'en pensez vous ?


merci de reagir

Cordialement ,

Antoine


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2007)

Elles sont un peu haute.....de plus avec les frais que tu vas avoir (fonction de ta banque je crois) ! 


Après ça reste la bourse : imagine iPhone est un flop (j'ai bien dit imagine) et bien paf !
Début janvier je crois me souvenir qu'elle était à 80-90 , c'est là qu'il fallait acheter ! et même mieux il y a quelques années 

Mais oui si tu as des fonds pourquoi pas quelques actions avant la sortie de l'iphone


----------



## antoine2405 (28 Juin 2007)

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi mais bon en meme temps vu les test qui on &#233;t&#233; fait dessus et la folie que sait au USA , il y a un fort pourcentage que l'iphone ne soit pas un flop?

En plus de ca les tarif propos&#233; sont tt a fait comp&#233;titif.
Le seul truc qui me fait un peu chier c'est qu'il est qu'il operateur


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Elles sont un peu haute.....de plus avec les frais que tu vas avoir (fonction de ta banque je crois) !



je ne suis pas de ton avis ... les perspectives sont plutôt bonnes et si on croit en la valeur il faut se lancer. D'autant que le $ est haut face à l' ce qui est plutôt un avantage bien que que ça induise un manque de visibilité à court terme. 
Sinon les frais sont dans ce cas pas uniquement les frais bancaires ... il faut ajouter les frais de place : 0,25 % avec un minimum de 15 $ + 10 $ de frais de livraison + frais bancaires (sur l'opération + droits de garde). 
Pour faire un A/R ce n'est certainement pas un bon plan ... mais pour un placement court  - moyen terme why not.


----------



## Fanoo (30 Juin 2007)

Je suis celui qui a lanc&#233; ce post en janvier. 
j'ai pris 2 mois pour trouver la meilleure solution :
j'ai achet&#233; des actions AAPL en avril. Elles valaient 85$.

Depuis, je regarde attentivement les analyses des "experts financiers" sur les sites sp&#233;cialis&#233;s. Ils n'arretent pas de dire que l'action est &#224; son maximum, et doit "m&#233;caniquement" baisser ou interrompre sa hausse.
Depuis 2 mois, chaque semaine, l'action contredit ces "experts". Elle vaut aujourd'hui 122$.

Ma conclusion :
nous, utilisateurs macs, connaissons la soci&#233;t&#233; APPLE et ses produits mieux que ces "experts" (qui doivent certainement r&#233;diger leurs avis sur MS Word/Vista). Nous savons quand la soci&#233;t&#233; fabrique de mauvais produits et quand ils sont bons.
Je ne suis pas un "expert financier", je ne connais rien &#224; la Bourse et je raisonne simplement : je trouve que la soci&#233;t&#233; est bien diirig&#233;e, qu'elle fabrique de bonnes machines et de bons logiciels. A priori, cela devrait valoriser l'entreprise, non ? Evidemment, il peut y avoir un &#233;chec commercial, un crach boursier ou une chute de m&#233;t&#233;orite. Si ca vous fait peur, gardez votre argent sous votre lit. Moi je garde ma confiance et mes actions AAPL.

Mes conseils pour ceux qui voudraient se lancer :
- j'ai fait le tour des banques : la solution la plus rapide, la plus simple et la moins chere est FORTUNEO, (les frais ne sont VRAIMENT pas &#233;lev&#233;s),
- profitez du cours assez haut de l'euro actuellement, vous aurez plus d'actions AAPL (en dollars) pour votre argent,
- conservez l'action AAPL le plus longtemps possible,
- vendez le jour ou Steve JOBS d&#233;missionne.

Bonne fortune.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

comme je n'y connais rien en bourse j'ai une question...
Quand on voit dans le widget Stocks une &#233;volution, c'est l'&#233;volution de quoi ? du prix des actions ? Sinon quoi ?
Qu'est-ce qui d&#233;termine le prix des actions ?
Merci ^^


----------



## Fanoo (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> comme je n'y connais rien en bourse j'ai une question...
> Quand on voit dans le widget Stocks une évolution, c'est l'évolution de quoi ? du prix des actions ? Sinon quoi ?



Le widget Stocks affiche la variation du cours, c'est à dire la différence entre le cours actuel (qui change chaque 30 secondes) et le cours de cloture de la veille.



paulmuzellec a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui détermine le prix des actions ?
> Merci ^^



Le rapport entre la demande d'achat et l'offre de vente de ces actions.
Autrement dit : le nombre de gens qui veulent acheter et le nombre de gens qui veulent vendre des actions Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Fanoo a dit:


> Le widget Stocks affiche la variation du cours, c'est à dire la différence entre le cours actuel (qui change chaque 30 secondes) et le cours de cloture de la veille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci, pour une fois que je comprends un truc à la bourse :rateau: 
mais c'est quoi le cours ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> mais c'est quoi le cours ?



T'es bien gentil, mais ici ça n'est pas un cours d'économie. Documente-toi déjà par toi-même, par le web notamment, et reviens lorsque tu auras des questions plus précises quant à l'action Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; cherch&#233;, et tout ce que je trouve je n'y comprends rien... Donc si quelqu'un veut bien m'envoyer un MP pour m'expliquer ce serait gentil...


----------



## r e m y (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> mais j'ai déjà cherché, et tout ce que je trouve je n'y comprends rien... Donc si quelqu'un veut bien m'envoyer un MP pour m'expliquer ce serait gentil...


 
Alors un conseil.... évites d'investir en actions!

La bourse ce n'est pas la caisse d'épargne. Si tu n'en comprends pas le fonctionnement, tu es sûr de ne pas gérer tes actions correctement et tu risques de perdre de l'argent.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

lol je ne souhaites pas acheter des actions j'ai 14 ans XD


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2007)

Apr&#232;s une cinquantaine de messages ce fil recueille suffisamment d'infos pour quiconque souhaite acheter des actions Apple.

Il passe donc en mode lecture seule.


----------

